# fox in our garden



## lifestyle

We have been watching a fox in our garden for almost half an hour .
It`s just nice to see a wild animal .Earlier there were squirrels running round ,but they have disappeared now because of the fox.Would the fox be able to catch the squirrel ?.
We live in a built up area and our garden is big with 4 large trees and at the bottom there is a pile of wood cutting .Would the fox be hiding in there.

Les


----------



## 747

Yes, a Fox can catch a Squirrel.

My Whippets are probably into double figures now for Grey Squirrels. They never seem to make for the nearest tree and get caught on the ground.


----------



## 113016

We have seen Foxes walk along the top of our fence (just like a cat) and a few years ago we unfortunately had one hang itself between fence uprights.
The poor creature must have tried to jump over and did not make it.
This fence was owned by our neighbour and was modified afterwards so that it could not happen again.


----------



## Glandwr

A fox's favourite food is a live animal. They are indiscriminate as long as it can't defend itself

Dick


----------



## lifestyle

Glandwr said:


> A fox's favourite food is a live animal. They are indiscriminate as long as it can't defend itself
> 
> Dick


Dick,
Then will they get domestic cats ?not seen our neighbours cat for a couple of days but then we have a blanket of snow in our area.

Les


----------



## 113016

lifestyle said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> A fox's favourite food is a live animal. They are indiscriminate as long as it can't defend itself
> 
> Dick
> 
> 
> 
> Dick,
> Then will they get domestic cats ?not seen our neighbours cat for a couple of days but then we have a blanket of snow in our area.
> 
> Les
Click to expand...

I hope the Foxes return as we do get cat mess in our garden.
Please Mr Fox, come here, plenty of nice fresh meat
:wink:


----------



## dhutchy

I saw an urban fox trotting along the path where people were walking in Bradford a few years ago ,i had to look twice it was bloody big.My mate who was with me who is into the outdoor stuff said they are getting more common in cities and are usually found round bins etc looking for scraps.


----------



## 113016

We don see them regularly in the area  
Polar bears next :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

Most cats can defend themselves against the biggest dog let alone fox. Only very old or young would be at risk.

Dick


----------



## 113016

Glandwr said:


> Most cats can defend themselves against the biggest dog let alone fox. Only very old or young would be at risk.
> 
> Dick


That's a shame  mind you, the one I am thinking about is old :lol:


----------



## teal

We have foxes and Badgers almost every night, when the pir light comes on we often see the badger scoffing all the food while poor old fox tries to get a look in without success. When a stray cat comes in and starts on the food the fox will just wait . Two badgers at food table is a sight as one is stuck in whilst other tries to get its mouth into the bowel again without much success. Squirrel chased accross garden followed by cat , the squirrel went straight through the hedge and cat done same although it did not seem to be a gap in it , few seconds later cat came back with squirrel in its mouth..We did have a white squirrel at home in the garden for a while.


----------



## locovan

As we live by the Salt Flats we have a lot of foxes although we dont see many as there is enough to eat out in the wild but --One pinced the garden gnome.
So funny to see it running in the summer past our house at night with it in its mouth :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4maddogs

Some dogs can certainly catch squirrels. one of my springers regularly catches them....in the woods!


----------



## lifestyle

I think i will feed the fox,to keep the squirrels away   

Les


----------



## 113016

lifestyle said:


> I think i will feed the fox,to keep the squirrels away
> 
> Les


Better still Les, don't feed it and keep the cats away  
I hate cats, well not really, but I keep my Dog in my own property and we clean up after it.
Why should I clean up after neighbours cats :x :x :x :x 
Please Mr Foxy, eat them all :lol:


----------

